# Tranmission???



## wakeland (Dec 30, 2012)

My 1973 MF20 developed an issue yesterday. After an odd noise from the transmission / differential area it came to an imeidiate halt killing the engine. At the time I could not move the gear shift, manuel shutel or tranfer shifters. Today I was able to start it, put it in gear and drive for about 100 feet and it did it again. I was able to re start and slowly drive it back to the shop. The cluch seems to be normal. Am I looking at a transmission issue or differentical??
Need help in Texas.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Hang in there wakeland someone should be able to help with your question.


----------

